# Rafi vs. Interloper & Deep Snow



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yesterday when I woke up we had some nice powdery snow on the ground and I went snowshoeing for more than 2.5 hours. Today I woke up and there was MORE snow! 

So I was chilling in a big pile of fluffy snow.










And then all of a sudden this little brown dog appeared! 










I leapt up to protect my precious bumper toy! 










And then I ran from her as fast as I could! 










I ran this way...










And even tried a fancy move...










But I just couldn't shake her so I decided a more aggressive approach was needed. I pounced on her! 










And stomped on her! 










And then I turned into the devil! 










And then, after it was all over...I buried myself in the snow. 










Thanks for looking...the other dog is Rafi's best buddy, Dodger.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL! Great shots. Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

great pics, lol and then I turned into the devil


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Those are great pics! Rafi has such a puppy dog face!!! Its great seeing him having such fun in the snow


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Rafi's expression in the second picture is just too precious


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi LOVES the snow. He can't get enough of it.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pictures! I wish I had your photography skills!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Always love looking at Rafi.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bubb-bubb-bubb, numma-numma-nummm.. (Translation: Wanna HUG dat Rafiiiii!!! ) Oh my GOSH Ruth, he is getting handsomer and cuter! Look at his perfect floofy coat! I love his Devil picture-- your perfect Maligator boy! Love his spicy, spunkiferous terrier buddy, too. Rafit is such a joyful snow pouncer!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Rafi vs. Interloper & Deep Snow*

LOVE that first picture! They sure had a good time! Rafi is gorgeous as always and Dodger is too cute for words!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It seems like every day Rafi's coat gets thicker and the ruff around his neck gets poofier! Guess he has to well insulated for snow diving!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sorry, I just...







had to...







ogle him again!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

So cute! I love the devil dog face!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I love the second photo, just too hilarious!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

LOVE the last picture and your captions had me


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Rafi you lucky dog! The Grumpy Old Men are envious of your snow conditions









Ruth, Rafi looks great!! Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ruby! How nice to see you on here! When are you going to post some pictures of the grumpy old men?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Haha! Great! Love this snow we've been getting!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Great pics! Rafi looks like he's having a ball


----------

